# Hunting Bans And Gun Bans ..In Bail out Bill



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is some of that change ,,,,


http://www.opposingviews.com/articles/news-congress-considers-bill-that-would-ban-guns-and-hunting


----------



## storminN (Apr 7, 2007)

Not in bail out bill.
Sounds like more GOA smoke to me.
Repeat after me: " the sky is not falling...."


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

stormin....you are just so wrong on many accounts. Here in NW Indiana the National Park Service is seeking comments for a deer control plan for the Indiana Dunes National Lakeshore. Within this plan there is no mention of using hunters or hunting on the 14,000+ acre property. There is mentioned Sharpshooters and Non-Surgical reproductive control of Does(contraceptives).....there are many properties around this park that are hunted plus our own Indiana Dunes State Park which hold hunts and the Town of Beverly Shores utilizes a urban Bowhunting program that I developed and we have killed HUNDREDS of deer from that community. The NPS is buying up land on all borders and as much as they can when their $$ allow.....I know, my family sold out to them years back.....go to parkplanning.nps.gov/indu


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

storminN said:


> Not in bail out bill.
> Sounds like more GOA smoke to me.
> Repeat after me: " the sky is not falling...."


u are so clueless,so clueless.you wouldn't know if the sky was falling or not from looking at the gleam in barracks eyes.


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

lot of talk bout the gleam in Obamas eyes. Glad I'm not the only one that sees that. All the negative panic talk that HE does in ALL his speeches "WE MUST MOVE QUICKLY" He knows exactly what he is doing! along with all the big wheels turning that are playin him like a puppet. That "serious" look is a combination of knowing a much larger agenda, and trying to fit it in with the lies he told while campaigning. When this four years is over, his supporters will be relieved! Unless he causes more damage than can be repaired. With a super majority in the senate and congress, dictatorship will come so easy for him.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bigredZ said:


> lot of talk bout the gleam in Obamas eyes. Glad I'm not the only one that sees that. All the negative panic talk that HE does in ALL his speeches "WE MUST MOVE QUICKLY" He knows exactly what he is doing! along with all the big wheels turning that are playin him like a puppet. That "serious" look is a combination of knowing a much larger agenda, and trying to fit it in with the lies he told while campaigning. When this four years is over, his supporters will be relieved! Unless he causes more damage than can be repaired. With a super majority in the senate and congress, dictatorship will come so easy for him.


Verry well said, Me and you have the same thinking cap on today!


----------



## Mboz05 (Jan 20, 2008)

"lot of talk bout the gleam in Obamas eyes. Glad I'm not the only one that sees that. All the negative panic talk that HE does in ALL his speeches "WE MUST MOVE QUICKLY" He knows exactly what he is doing! along with all the big wheels turning that are playin him like a puppet. That "serious" look is a combination of knowing a much larger agenda, and trying to fit it in with the lies he told while campaigning. When this four years is over, his supporters will be relieved! Unless he causes more damage than can be repaired. With a super majority in the senate and congress, dictatorship will come so easy for him."

So Im guessing the Mccain campaign told the truth, huh? Just remember Obama doesnt pass the laws...congress does. I understand the worries and so am I, but all this blame shouldn't just fall on his shoulders


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Mboz05 said:


> "lot of talk bout the gleam in Obamas eyes. Glad I'm not the only one that sees that. All the negative panic talk that HE does in ALL his speeches "WE MUST MOVE QUICKLY" He knows exactly what he is doing! along with all the big wheels turning that are playin him like a puppet. That "serious" look is a combination of knowing a much larger agenda, and trying to fit it in with the lies he told while campaigning. When this four years is over, his supporters will be relieved! Unless he causes more damage than can be repaired. With a super majority in the senate and congress, dictatorship will come so easy for him."
> 
> So Im guessing the Mccain campaign told the truth, huh? Just remember Obama doesnt pass the laws...congress does. I understand the worries and so am I, but all this blame shouldn't just fall on his shoulders


Why not? Everything during the past 8 years was put on Bush's shoulders.


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*wake up*

Wake up America, if you can't see what is coming then you are blind.


----------



## Mboz05 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Wake up?*

Obviously all of America has been blind for a while...nobody saw the recession coming. Whos to say we have a clue what is going to happen next?


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

Mboz05 said:


> Obviously all of America has been blind for a while...nobody saw the recession coming. Whos to say we have a clue what is going to happen next?


so wrong i seen this coming years ago... I even told everyone i work with... thgey all were in shock whenit happened cause i hit it on the head... I was lucky.. I was perparing for this years ago already... I am doing fine... but others i know are not so lucky... 

But what i see coming next is even worse... You dont even want to know where i see this going... I figure we have 18 months till things get bad.. about that time goverment will have complete control over most of our lives.. from there its up to us.. accept or fight... either way we will be living in a 3rd world like enviorment..


----------

